# Catfish report



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

Ok, We went out on Bear River a couple hours. It was cold, windy, and we did alright. Well my son in law did great I did alright![attachment=0:1fko4ki7]P4151664.JPG[/attachment:1fko4ki7][attachment=1:1fko4ki7]Bobs 20 pound catfish.jpg[/attachment:1fko4ki7] I can't wait till it warms up!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

HEY GREAT! I posted a comment on your other thread about today's fishing, but now I know! Very nice!

Do you always fish from the boat?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

HGD...man you're slaying them -oOo- Good on ya...look'n forward to seeing you again this year on the soft water. Nice job on the kitties. Good eat'n in the neighborhood at your house...don't forget the hush puppies. :wink: :wink:


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

20 pounds are you sure :roll:


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

No I fish alot from the bank(such as today) Thanks K2 yeah hush puppies a nummy . Fatbass we been filleting everything so far this year. We have a big family lots of get togethers. And the scale said 20 pounds, let me guess it aint long enough right? LOL :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sweet cats! One of my favorite tasting fish ( I have never tried Perch or Walleye)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

travis madden said:


> 20 pounds are you sure :roll:


C'mon Travis... for all we know it ate a bucket of lead sinkers before it touched that scale. :lol: I wouldn't guess it to be 20 either, maybe half that, but hey, I wasn't there. If it was... fantastic catch, especially this early in the year.... if not, well, like somebody else said, he is a fisherman after all. 8)


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

I guess you made, a good ppoint there! ie I would'nt guess it was 20 pounds either. All I had was scales.Sorry I will not post up anymore pic's to offend all you experts! LOL


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

HGD said:


> I guess you made, a good ppoint there! ie I would'nt guess it was 20 pounds either. All I had was scales.Sorry I will not post up anymore pic's to offend all you experts! LOL


Don't worry about the haters, there are always a few on every forum. Keep posting these catfish, I am enjoying them. By the way, usually when people are complaining about the weight it is usually because they are jealous and compensating for the lack there of in a certain part of their anatomy. :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> Don't worry about the haters, there are always a few on every forum. Keep posting these catfish, I am enjoying them. By the way, usually when people are complaining about the weight it is usually because they are jealous and compensating for the lack there of in a certain part of their anatomy. :wink:


Oh, you're absolutely right Jahan... it has nothing to do with the hundreds of catfish I've personally caught both here and in California or the discussions I've had with the guy who is pretty much the catfish guru for Utah about anything and everything to do with catfish. :roll: Like I said, if it was, great.... if not, well, thats not unexpected. Nobody is going to hold a "fish story" against you... we just take it as exactly that.

My first thought was that he caught a few 3-5 lb fish and one that was 10 or so, maybe a little more.... still nice fish. Nobody is trying to say otherwise. I guess as a "hater" I'm just inclined to really think about what I read or hear... kinda like when you hear the stories of "blue cats" here in Utah Lake. 8)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry about the haters, there are always a few on every forum. Keep posting these catfish, I am enjoying them. By the way, usually when people are complaining about the weight it is usually because they are jealous and compensating for the lack there of in a certain part of their anatomy. :wink:
> ...


First all I was razzing you and others, notice the wink, guess you don't get it. :wink: That is cool not only are you a football god and a basketball god now you are a catfish god. :mrgreen: Give you a year and you will be an archery god. :twisted: I am just messing with you brother, I just don't see the need for everyone to point out that the fish doesn't look 20lbs. Who really gives a crap if it is really only 10 lbs, all I am saying is nice fish, keep them coming and ignore those that seem to have to knock people down. Maybe his scale is off, who knows, but it really isn't important. I really was not trying to offend you or others Riverrat, so hopefully you didn't take it that way.


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

WOW A GURU, all I have is 46 years catching them. I dont need to talk to GURUS! To catch fish, but I did learn from my Dad and My Grandpa. Who probaley knew the Bear river as well as anyone alive today. And as far as that being a earley catch to me it's starting late. Most the time they get started in March. Better up date that GURU of your's. 100's? that pounds or inches? LOL I love it


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Great... a good ol boy. :roll: Bet that dark one was a blue wasn't it?? LOL.... dad and grandpa taught you well. Slip me some of what you're drinking. Thanks, I'll take the advice of my "guru" over well.... pretty much anyone else in this state when it comes to warm water fish. I'd put him up against dad, grandpa and the studly young version any time of the year on catfish... and be pretty secure in that. 46 years just means you've had more time to learn just how far you can stretch a scale weight before somebody calls BS. This one you stretched until the believability got tossed right out the window. And you question the hundreds... well, if you take ten trips, thats ten cats per year (assuming no skunks) correct? I've been fishing in Utah for ten years, have never (to this point) gotten skunked on cats and usually come home with my fair share. Hundreds is actually not that many..... and its plenty to see when somebody is just telling tall tales on a fishing forum. 

Jahan, I figure anyone who has a different opinion than you (not you personally) will eventually get tired of somebody disagreeing with their point of view.... thats when rather than understand somebody sees things differently, all of a sudden you're a self proclaimed god, expert, pro (not Pro), know it all, etc. And thats just for having a different view of things... god help you if you're actually right. 8)


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

LOL! OK you win your the best! BTW I don't drink and you seem like a typical california A$$ But it was still 20 ppounds! :twisted: post some of those bad boy's up


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Jahan, I figure anyone who has a different opinion than you (not you personally) will eventually get tired of somebody disagreeing with their point of view.... thats when rather than understand somebody sees things differently, all of a sudden you're a self proclaimed god, expert, pro (not Pro), know it all, etc. And thats just for having a different view of things... god help you if you're actually right. 8)


Once again I was not trying to get personal with you and I don't have a problem with people that have a different view than mine. I also don't care who catches the most, biggest, and longest fish, not important to me. I just get tired after a while of people having to point out discrepancies in weight, length, inches, ect. Then it turns into a who is the most qualified to make those calls. :roll: I have no doubt you and HGD are awesome fisherman and people and both could fish me out of the water any day of the week. I just say lets not be so hard on him because he doesn't have the weight of the fish on here that you/we want to see. B

On a side note, I use to fish up in Benson Marina on Cutler Reservoir quite a bit when I was in college and I would hear of people catching 10lb plus channels out of there. So we would go and do everything they would tell us to do and I would just catch little mud cat after mud cat. I wish I knew the secret. I usually just ended up shooting carp with my bow.  Nice fish, keep them coming. I would like to see some more of your fishing reports Riverrat, because I enjoy them. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HGD said:


> LOL! OK you win your the best! BTW I don't drink and you seem like a typical california **** But it was still 20 ppounds! :twisted: post some of those bad boy's up


Yes, I do believe you're right.  Congratulations, you've just won... well, nothing actually, but an accurate scale would be fitting. Just kidding... I'm certainly not the best fisherman/hunter/source of information around... just took a different view of some nice fish that ruffled some feathers. Jahan, this is what I mean. You go from having a different opinion or not just taking somebodys statement as gospel and all of a sudden you're a Richard.... I wonder what insult would have been thrown out if I was actually from Utah? :shock:

Jahan,... busy busy. I didn't take what you said personally. About the fishing reports, I moved (for god knows what reason) to SL from Provo. I keep telling myself that it was to escape my ex-wife..... and in doing so alienated myself from easy fishing distance of some of the best catfishing around. I also took myself an hour from any of the best or at least my favorite river fishing.... very stupid and a move I'd do much differently if I had a rewind button. Oh well....


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

Rat I use to read our post on the other forum. I noticed you being a (what I consider) jerk. It's not even my fish. And being a good ol boy? You have no idea just how red my neck is. But to answer your insulting question bout the big blue one. He's a spotted channel cat, thts the only big cats around here(excluding cougars) Bobcats ain't big cats. LOL Don't get all bent out of shape. But if you think fishing Utah lake and thr Bear river is the same you are way off base. I'd love to hit the Utah Lake. I'm sorry bout the California remark that's uncalled for you don't think that fish was 20 pounds. I wasn't bragging over it. But I was there the scale works just fine. And I do enjoy the forum. Again I'm sorry bout the wise crack bout California. But Dude there are way to many fish out there to waste time on this. Peace 8) I hope were cool


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

Rat I use to read our post on the other forum. I noticed you being a (what I consider) jerk. It's not even my fish. And being a good ol boy? You have no idea just how red my neck is. But to answer your insulting question bout the big blue one. He's a spotted channel cat, thts the only big cats around here(excluding cougars) Bobcats ain't big cats. LOL Don't get all bent out of shape. But if you think fishing Utah lake and thr Bear river is the same you are way off base. I'd love to hit the Utah Lake. I'm sorry bout the California remark that's uncalled for you don't think that fish was 20 pounds. I wasn't bragging over it. But I was there the scale works just fine. And I do enjoy the forum. Again I'm sorry bout the wise crack bout California. But Dude there are way to many fish out there to waste time on this. Peace 8) I hope were cool


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HGD said:


> Peace 8) *I hope were cool*


*ABSOLUTELY!!* I won't think any more or less of anyone when this goes to page 5 of the fishing reports or whatever. Don't worry, you're not alone in what people think of me.... the forums sure are good for developing a thick skin.  It probably is part of the reason I usually fish alone.... having gone through lots of fishing partners over the years. Leaky is about the only one (so far) I can fish or hunt with on a pretty consistent basis.

One of these days, I'd be more than happy to go Utah Lake catfishing with you in exchange for a Bear River trip.... I'm sure we'd have a good time stretching the string a few times and I'd honestly probably learn a hell of a lot from you... just because if you've been doing this long enough, you learn you never know it all. I didn't mean to get so personal either... they really ARE very nice catfish. I can't wait until things settle down on the homefront here so that I can go chase some of my own. Plus... I don't ice fish and ice off Utah Lake water is still too cold for me, even when the big cats are stirring.


----------

